# 150 gal build



## Browning.Bowtie.Guy (Jan 2, 2017)

I got this 150 gallon tank free on craigslist. 
Came with filter, stand, air pump and lights.
I've only had to buy hose for the filter, air line house and a few other small things.
The wood and rocks I already had, and the sand I got for free. 
Would love to hear what you all think.
Thanks Steve.


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

Can’t open the attachment


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Any plans for the fish/plant stocking yet?


----------



## Browning.Bowtie.Guy (Jan 2, 2017)

Finally able to post some pics. 
Stocking is 
common pleco 
Green terror chiclid
Jewel chiclid
Electric Yellow Labidochromis African Cichlid
Acei Cichlid
Auratus Cichlid
Venustus cichlid


----------



## Browning.Bowtie.Guy (Jan 2, 2017)

Why wont the pics work!! Grrrrrrr.


----------



## tredford8 (Apr 22, 2010)

Nice! I really like the rockwork.


----------



## Browning.Bowtie.Guy (Jan 2, 2017)

So to update.
I've figured out the tank is 190 gallon not 150.

I've also changed the rocks around in the left corner of the tank.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------

